# Deep To Shallow, Predators Sun Bathing



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
*
*Sponsored by:* *Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Castaway Rods; JL Marine; Pure Fishing; Corrosion X; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

A couple of great days for catch and release with guests from Canada. They had a ball chasing redfish in the cold front and then got the warm sunshine they were looking for as temps rose. If you want an idea what we were focusing on, check out the report "Plastic Trout & Bayou Reds, North Wind Catalysts".

Day 1 we started off around 10:30 in the teeth of the front and managed 19 slot fish released with about half as many undersized. The weather finally broke on us around 1:30 and the sun poked out which allowed us to warm up a bit.

Day 2 we started off around 9:00 and managed to go deep in the numbers of slot fish pretty quickly. Temps warmed up and the bite on the flats slowly picked up around 2:00 or so. Great days for some great guys from Canada.

We managed to release all but two fish over the two day trip.

*Check dates and inquire at **http://www.seadriftbayfishing.com/Calendar*

Like us on *Facebook* or check our *photos on **Flickr* and we promise to "love you back"!

*Capt. Kris Kelley*
*Castaway Lodge*
*1-888-618-4868 *
*www.seadriftbayfishing.com*
*Facebook: Castaway Lodge*
*Pinterest: Castaway Lodge*


----------

